# Decasol - Anyone remember this stuff?



## Finalreminder (Mar 4, 2007)

Many many years ago in a garage far far away I used to use a product called Decasol to clean the interior of cars. It was probably the best stuff I've ever used. Unfortunately I'm unable to find this orange liquid in a glass bottle.

Is it sold under a different name at all?


----------



## jaj (Aug 4, 2006)

Finalreminder,
Believe product was called Decosol Vinyl & Leather Cleaner and Renovator, in a 12Floz/340ml glass bottle, can't seem to find this product on the web, but the company website is www.decosol.co.uk.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I remember my father using this on the vinyl interior of his Mk1 Cortina back in the 60's!  

It was a great, gell like, product that cleaned vinyl like nothing else I've known!

Good luck with finding it although I'm sure the formula wil have changed over the years.

Alan W


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Remember it well, a gloopy (what a great word :thumb: ) clear orange gel - like marmalade. Not seen it for years though.


----------



## dbaileyuk (Jun 25, 2006)

Try Halfrauds, I'm sure I've seen it there :thumb:


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

theres a blast from the past, can remember my dad using it on his vauxhall victor 101 !!!1


----------



## Finalreminder (Mar 4, 2007)

Aye it was a cracking product. Cleaned like nothing else I've found and left a really nice smell.

Cheers Jaj for that link, I'm gonna email them


----------



## Avondale (Dec 8, 2011)

*Decosol Gel Alternative*

I well remember the Decosol Gel cleaner. I used it on my fathers A40 Farina some 40 odd years ago!*** The upholstry was a deep grained "leather look" vynl. I brushed it on with a paint brush & then removed it with a damp sponge & finished with a dry cloth. The result was briliant.
I have a Primera P12 which has a deep grained pale grey dash. It has obviousely been cleaned by the dealer with a "modern" spray cleaner but hasn't achieved the "brand new, spotless" look of Decosol.
I have been looking for an alternative & the other day hit on something that may do the same job.
What gave me the idea was the appearance & "gloopy" nature of the product.
I knew I had seen something like it but couldn't recall what it was. Then "BINGO"! What about Swarfega? 
It removes dirt from deep grooves (that give you your finger prints), can be removed with water & most importantly is "gentle". (We have all used it on grazed & bleeding hands when the spanner has slipped! So it should be OK on plastic.)
Obviously it needs to be tried somewhere that doesn't show & you need the stuff that doesn't have the beads!
Anyway it's worth a try.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont remember the trim stuff but Decosol make one of the best Screen Washes going if not the best at all.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I use the decosal screenwash and de-icer


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

criste yeh wen i started at Pete morris body repairs , as paint sprayer i was put on valeting all the time, and they used to use that stuff lol horrible smell to it but wasnt too bad on inside and out


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a glass bottle of Decosol leather and PVC cleaner in the garage. Never had leather upholstery , and I'm not in to fetish wear. So I've not used it, although it's about 30 years old so maybe not a good idea.


----------



## Maverick44 (Mar 19, 2013)

i have just bought a lot of 5000 botles of decosol if anyone is interested....
the orange for leather and vinyl in glass botle


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

maverick44 now that's a coincidence sure there are 5000 members willing to pay £5 per bottle


----------



## Maverick44 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Decosol survivor*

I have 5000 botle of decosol orange leather renovator and cleaner to sell

[email protected]


----------



## Maverick44 (Mar 19, 2013)

5 pound the bottle sold!!


----------

